# Red Rock, Guardian Angel German Shepherds, or.....



## Gsdsrgr8 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello everyone.

I'm hoping someone can help me. I lost my best fur friend Astro to hemangiosarcoma last month. He was my first GSD & I am in love with the breed because of him. I have started to look for a breeder but I'm so very confused. I got Astro from Red Rock in Gap, PA. He was the best dog I've ever had. Intellegent, loving, large (125 lbs), silly & protective when need be. I'm looking for a healthy puppy. I will never show him or compete in anything with him. He will be a very much loved part of our household. When I got Astro, I didn't know anything about pedigrees, bloodlines, hip/elbow/eye certifications & I didn't even think about temperment. I now know all of these things are important & I'm at a loss as to which breeder to select. Since I got Astro from Red Rock, I'm leaning toward returning there. He was the healthiest dog I had & was never sick until he got hemangiosarcoma. Even then he never acted sick until his last day. He held on for 6 weeks after his diagnosis. I called the breeder & he was very helpful. He explained that he has learned so much more since I got Astro 10 1/2 years ago & uses different lines now. Therein lies my dilemma since I was so happy with Astro I'm wondering if his dogs will be totally different now. I was able to pick Astro out from his litter mates & I didn't know that that isn't really the right way according to some things I've read here. Also, there is another breeder that is a few hours away called Guardian Angel German Shepherds. I haven't called yet because they have a wait list & I understand that the breeder will select the puppy I would get after matching what I'm looking for in a dog to the pupppies in her litter. Since she has waiting lists I'm a bit reluctant to have to wait indefinitely for a puppy. I don't mind a few months but if I have to wait a year or more for a puppy I don;t think I coul dhold out that long. Can anyone tell me if they've gotten their dogs from either breeder or please recommend another breeder fairly close by such as in NJ or DE.

Thank you in advance for any help or advice you can give me.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

If you liked your dog, and you trust your breeder, then get another dog from him.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I have to say, after checking out the Red Rock website - if I knew someone that wanted an American line GSD I would feel comfortable recommending them.

Can you go and meet some of their new dogs that they are using for breeding? That way you will know if that's what you like or not.


----------



## Noles20 (Dec 27, 2011)

There are 2 threads about Red Rock:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/169936-thoughts-red-rock-breeder-gap-pa.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...425-another-look-red-rock-kennels-gap-pa.html


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> I have to say, after checking out the Red Rock website - if I knew someone that wanted an American line GSD I would feel comfortable recommending them.
> 
> Can you go and meet some of their new dogs that they are using for breeding? That way you will know if that's what you like or not.


Ok, I just wanted to clarify ... THIS is the Red Rock kennel that I am talking about:

Home - Red Rock German Shepherds

I'm not sure if that's the one is PA or not.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Ok, just went and checked out the website - nope, THAT Red Rock GSD breeder is in Georgia.

Ok, after looking at the website for the one in PA - NO WAY would I get a puppy from them!!!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

The Red Rock breeder in GA....found a nice surprise on their website-

Check out their Suzie Q, first GSD to win a title in coursing! 

Suzie Q - Red Rock German Shepherds

I didn't realize they had opened coursing up to all breeds but I gotta say that's pretty neat and this breeder seems to really enjoy participating in many events outside of the conformation ring.  That was an enjoyable site to look over.

(also on the Suzie Q page looks like they are changing how they stack the dogs. It looks like a progression and the difference it makes in the presence/appearance of the dog is interesting and striking as well.)


----------



## Dilly (Oct 31, 2013)

My brothers and I decided to take a trip down to Gap, PA to pick out a new German Shepherd puppy about a year and a half ago. We did our research, and based on what Danny told us, we figured that spending $1200 on a pup would ensure a great pedegree and an excellent dog. Danny ensured us that his dogs are cancer free in their bloodlines, and made it clear to us that we were going to purchase a perfect dog. 

We got Maggie a year and a half ago, and she was absolutely perfect. Beautiful in every sense of the word. We could not leave the house without getting tons of compliments from everyone that walked past her. 

Last summer, she was diagnosed with Acute Luekemia, and died about a week later. We went to several vets, one a recent Cornell grad, and they all came to the same conclusion: It was nothing that we did, it was just plain bad luck, and that somewhere down the line she had to have been given the gene for it. 

We gave Danny a call to let him know and he appeared very kind and told us that he would give us a new dog, free of charge. About two weeks later, we gave him another call to see when a good time for us to come down and pick out a new pup would be. He told us that we must have exposed Maggie to benzene somewhere down the line, and took his offer off of the table. 

About two months after that, we emailed him explaining that we spent upwards of $4,000 in vet bills to keep her alive and to give her a fighting chance, and that the entire process caused our family so much pain and anguish, and on top of it, he accused US of exposing our dog to harmful chemicals. Danny simply did not respond. 

We loved Maggie, and it was extremely difficult and expensive to put her down after only 14 months. Looking back, I wish we went to a different breeder.


----------



## Dilly (Oct 31, 2013)

*Our Experience with Danny*

My brothers and I decided to take a trip down to Gap, PA to pick out a new German Shepherd puppy about a year and a half ago. Not doing enough research, we figured that spending $1200 on a pup would ensure a great pedegree and an excellent dog. Danny told us that his dogs are cancer free in their bloodlines, and ensured us that we were going to purchase a perfect dog. 
We got Maggie a year and a half ago, and she was absolutely perfect. Beautiful in every sense of the word. We could not leave the house without getting tons of compliments from everyone that walked past her. 
Last summer, she was diagnosed with Acute Luekemia, and died about a week later. We went to several vets, one a recent Cornell grad, and they all came to the same conclusion: It was nothing that we did, it was just plain bad luck, and that somewhere down the line she had to have been given the gene for it. 
We gave Danny a call to let him know and he appeared very kind and told us that he would give us a new dog, free of charge. About two weeks later, we gave him another call to see when a good time for us to come down and pick out a new pup would be. He told us that we must have exposed Maggie to benzene somewhere down the line, and took his offer off of the table. 
About two months after that, we emailed him explaining that we spent upwards of $4,000 in vet bills to keep her alive and to give her a fighting chance, and that the entire process caused our family so much pain and anguish, and on top of it, he accused US of exposing our dog to harmful chemicals. Danny simply did not respond. 

Someone posted on this forum praising this guy with the name "Zues's Mom". Zues was the name of one of the studs that he used, so I would be cautious of the good things that you may hear about him.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

2013 thread.


----------



## MEGAR (Jun 30, 2021)

I know I’m a few years behind as far as replying . Sorry about Maggie !
I bought a pup from there too . He was absolutely stunning and had an incredible personality. Dan assured me to as far as cancer . He was a very fast and smooth talker . Almost like it was rehearsed .I just wish I would have gone with my gut instinct on this guy . My male shepherd was diagnosed with hip dysplasia at 4 . Moderate on one side and mild on the other .Dan was of no help and tried telling me it was the food I had him on . My Shepherd also developed pannus in both eyes at age 7 . I have learned so much since then . Sad to think this man is still selling Dogs and ironically also goes by(removed).


----------

